# Máy đóng gói màng co 400 x 350



## thietbihabac (25 Tháng chín 2021)

*Máy đóng gói màng co 400 x 350* thuộc dòng máy đóng gói trong công nghiệp. Máy rút màng co được sử dụng bóng hồng ngoại để gia nhiệt co màng, rút đều đẹp. Không ảnh hưởng đến đồ vật đóng gói, ổn định đáng tin cậy. Sử dụng trong thực phẩm, nước giải khát, nước rửa chén, kẹo bánh, đồ dùng văn phòng phẩm, mỹ phẩm, dược phẩm, bình nước…

Máy ép màng co được sử dụng bóng hồng ngoại để gia nhiệt co màng, rút đều đẹp, không ảnh hưởng đến đồ vật đóng gói, ổn định đáng tin cậy, sử dụng trong thực phẩm, nước giải khát, nước rửa chén, kẹo bánh, đồ dùng văn phòng phẩm, mỹ phẩm, dược phẩm, hóa chất … Dùng để co ốc, co hộp, co chai và co nhiều loại khác …


*Thông Số Kỹ Thuật:*

Model : 400×350
Kích thước máy : 1180 x 600 x 540 mm
Điện nguồn : 380V
Công suất : 7,5 KW
Tốc độ băng tải : 0-16m/phút
Sức tải lớn nhất : 15Kg
Kích thước buồng : 400 x 350 mm
Vật liệu sử dụng : PVC , PP
Trọng lượng máy : 60 Kg
Xuất xứ : Trung Quốc
Nhập khẩu : Công ty Hà Bắc.
*Cấu tạo của máy đóng gói màng co 400 x 350*
Thân máy là phần nằm phía dưới cùng. Có nhiệm vụ đỡ toàn bộ kết cấu máy bên trên. Nó bao gồm: băng tải xích, động cơ, ống đốt nhiệt dưới, khung thép và các bánh xe di chuyển. Ngoài việc đỡ kết cấu máy nó còn là phần dẫn động cho sản phẩm. Bạn có thể cài đặt tốc độ băng tải xích thông qua bảng điều khiển.

Băng tải xích là một loại băng tải đặc biệt. Nó có cấu tạo gồm 1 trục dẫn động và 1 trục truyền động. 2 trục này được kết nối với nhau thông qua bộ xích tải. Vì vậy, nó được gọi là băng tải xích. Bề mặt băng truyền là các thanh dẫn động lắp trên các mắt xích, các thanh truyền này sẽ kéo các sản phẩm về phía trước nhờ lực ma sát.

Cảm biến nhiệt độ được nhà sản xuất tích hợp bên trong máy. Nó sẽ tự động ngắt máy khi đạt nhiệt độ và bật máy trở lại khi nhiệt độ giảm dưới mức cho phép. Việc duy trì một mức nhiệt độ giúp cho sản phẩm đóng gói có chất lượng đồng đều.

Gió nhiệt thiết kế tuần hoàn, nhiệt độ tỏa đều trong buồng, màng co giảm sự tiêu hao điện. Đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ cho thành phẩm mà không ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng bên trong.

Máy co màng có hệ thống bóng nhiệt cũng quạt gió tuần hoàn gió nóng. Đảm bảo nhiệt độ trong buồng sấy luôn luôn đồng đầy. Khi nhiệt độ đã đạt thì người sử dụng cho sản phẩm vào trong buồng, máy co màng giúp sản phẩm đẹp, bảo vệ tốt hơn. Máy có kích thường buồng rộng 400mm và cao 350 mm.

*Nguyên lý hoạt động của máy co màng 400×350:*
Sản phẩm được cho vào một túi màng PE, hoặc PVC sau đó túi sản phẩm đó được đưa qua một buồng gia nhiệt của máy co màng , buồng gia nhiệt đó giúp cho tui PE hoặc Túi PVC co vào và bó chặt vào sản phẩm, màng co giúp bọc sản phẩm và bảo quản sản phẩm, một số sản phẩm còn dùng màng co như một hình thức niêm phong sản phẩm, giúp cho sản phẩm được nguyên vẹn và đảm bảo trước khi đến tay người tiêu dùng.

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết khách hàng xin vui lòng liên hệ:*

Công ty TNHH TM và XD Hà Bắc

0917791981 – 0982811839

Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội


----------

